# game.dat error bfme2



## hektic (Feb 3, 2008)

ok, so when i play lord of the rings:battle for middle earth 2, everything works fine, and then when i play the expansion pack, rise of the witch king, it gets all these crashes and gives me an error message that says :" game.dat has encountered a serious problem and needs to close....". it was working fine for about a day, then it started acting up.
if anyone has any even REMOTELY possibly solutions il take them all in arms wide open.
thank you for your help........xx


----------



## Tiber Septim (Feb 9, 2006)

*Re: problem re-installing LOTR:battle for middle earth 2*

Just found a post from EA:


EA Apoc said:


> *Possible Game.dat fix and Ladder Report Update*
> 
> Hey guys,
> 
> ...


Go to Can you Run It?
and select 'The Lord of the Rings: The Battle for Middle-Earth II' to make sure your PC can handle it.

Also try updating your graphics drivers here:
Nvidia
ATI


----------



## Indoril Nerevar (Jan 7, 2006)

Hi,

Firstly, please click on "Common Game Issues" in my signature, and run through all the steps there. Post back with results.


----------



## hektic (Feb 3, 2008)

ok well i sorted it, i just had to uninstall it and reinstall it in safe mode
if it happens again il post here
thanks for all your help i really appreciate it


----------



## Indoril Nerevar (Jan 7, 2006)

Glad to hear you got it sorted. Enjoy the game!


----------



## hektic (Feb 3, 2008)

*Re: [SOLVED] game.dat error bfme2*

well, unfortunately it still crashes during game....


----------

